# lgb 2018d derailing



## rizz18 (Dec 23, 2011)

hi all,, my 2018d will run fine for a while then out of the blue she will she will derail. she seems to lean on the curves and the wheels will lift off the track.it also seems to me the wheels have a bit of play, not sure if thats normal. my 2017d runs fine on the same layout without any problems. i'm hoping to solve this fustrating problem. happy holidays to all,,,ronnie


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

im guessing she climbs one rail


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

chekc the skates that they are not hangin, play in the drive is normal


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you should check the skates.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

AND the MLS Multiple Post Glitch strikes again! 

The Moguls should not have an adversion to even the tightest LGB curves. Does it always derail at the same spot? Could one or more sections of track have a verticle mismatch? (That is: perhaps the rail joiner allowed the foot of the opposite rail to ride up instead of sliding into it.) Just some additional suggestions to try out. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Many reasons can lead to this:

If you have a defective gear or the side to side play of the gear internally leads to skipping a tooth, you could have driving problems. 
If the center axle's left to right movement is impacted, this could lead to difficulties
Check the gauge(inside wheel to insde wheel of all three axles and compare them with your other engine
Last not least you might have borderline warped track and the toleraqnces in one engine are less prone in thaqt section to derail than another engine.

I assume this is a cruve in which it is happening?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The more axles an engine has or longer wheel base, the better the track must be level/even on both sides. My worst engine is the Aristo RDC. Finds uneven track real quick!! 

I find that the LGB 2 axle equipment runs with no issues on uneven track.


----------

